# A Retirement fit for a Super Hero



## Meanderer (Sep 21, 2020)

Author unknown


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2020)

Hmmm.  No wonder we are in a mess.  Superman retired.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2020)

There are some cute pictures above.  Where do you all find this stuff?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2020)

Superman was my hero since I was a small child.  

Christopher Reeve's role in Superman One was great. The whole movie was so entertaining.
Then, that horrible accident that paralyzed him from the neck down. Imagine this happening to "the man of steel", fiction or not!








The Superman that was on TV when I was a small child was played by George Reeves.




I couldn't understand what was happening, but was fascinated by this man who could fly.

His death at age 45 from a gunshot remains a controversial subject; the official finding was suicide, but some believe that he was murdered or the victim of an accidental shooting .

Strange how two men with such similar surnames, each playing the role of Superman suffered such tragedies in real life.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Superman was my hero since I was a small child.
> 
> Christopher Reeve's role in Superman One was great. The whole movie was so entertaining.
> Then, that horrible accident that paralyzed him from the neck down. Imagine this happening to "the man of steel", fiction or not!
> ...


Good catch, RR!  I never noticed that.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2020)

_"Batman, Superman, The Flash and Wonder Woman were born in the pages of DC Comics well before I entered this world and will live on long after I've exited it. I can't even fathom them being put out to pasture, but artist Eddie Liu has"!

"Liu has put together a series of artwork depicting Batman, Superman, The Flash and Wonder Woman as they could appear at retirement age. They say that's the golden years, but Father Time hasn't treated them like gold. Diana Prince is a chain-smoker, Barry Allen has a smutty-mustache, and Batman and Superman sport fully-gray beards that surround their wrinkled skin"._


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2020)

*Good morning, from our Local "Superman"!*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2020)

_Super Curl......_


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2020)

The Future Superman?

"If *Superman* fans ever wondered how much wiser, more powerful, or how bearded the future Man of Steel would one day become, then wonder no more. DC has revealed the evolved Superman of Tomorrow... and he is glorious".


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 24, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 124132



now if he could just come up with glasses that don’t fog under all that PPE, *that* would be Super!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## 911 (Sep 28, 2020)

Those are some cool pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 28, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 124833



that takes “hogging the blanket” to a whole new level


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2020)

_To the Bat-room!_


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2020)

The framed photo over the bed....Hhahahahaha


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2020)

When the chips are done.........


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2020)

@Gary O' .....take note!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> @Gary O' .....take note!


I'm on it


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)

_*Super Pumpkin!*
_


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2020)

_SUPER SLEUTH...... retired_


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)

Lego...and enjoy your Retirement!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)

NOTE:
"Great Scott. It is a distinctive but inoffensive exclamation, popular in the second half of the 19th century and the early 20th century, and now considered dated. It originates as a *minced oath*, historically associated with two specific "Scotts", notably Scottish author Sir Walter Scott and somewhat later in the United States, US general Winfield Scott" .


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)

Lavanderman – Croatian Comic Book Hero








Lavanderman is an authentic Croatian comic book hero created by Vanco Rebac and Toni Faver. Superman, Silver Surfer, Batman, Spiderman and the rest of ‘super hero crew’ scattered around the space are his cousins and relatives abroad…


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2020)

*Superprank.....*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)

Pampered Penguin  (LINK)






The Green Hornet and Electra





The winners of the costume contest were the Pillsbury doughboy, Dick Tracy, some kind of super powder-puff and Wonder woman.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)

_*Kryptonite Fruitcake*_
*




*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2020)

Holy Laundry Day.....!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 2, 2020)

Two rare retired Lego Super Heroes!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2020)

*Scarlet Cyclone* is an elderly superhero who was one of the first superheroes in modern times. He was an inspiration to the Superfriends and other superheroes of more recent generations, who affectionately refer to him as *Retired Man*, although he hates to be called that. Scarlet Cyclone is a superhero who sometimes forgets just how old he is, and doesn't realize that he's not the hero he used to be.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 5, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> *Scarlet Cyclone* is an elderly superhero who was one of the first superheroes in modern times. He was an inspiration to the Superfriends and other superheroes of more recent generations, who affectionately refer to him as *Retired Man*, although he hates to be called that. Scarlet Cyclone is a superhero who sometimes forgets just how old he is, and doesn't realize that he's not the hero he used to be.
> 
> Retired Man


Can't see the image...


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Can't see the image...


Bad image,  I have deleted it.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2020)

A Look Back.....

"I LOVE LUCY" - ("Lucy and Superman")​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2020)

"For the last 20 years, Dale Pople has dressed up as the character 'Super Hero' and wandered around Clearwater doing good deeds. But he has announced his retirement." [JAMES BORCHUCK  |  Times]





CLEARWATER —" For two decades, Dale Pople patrolled the streets feeding the homeless, helping old people carry groceries, extinguishing a car fire. He wore a red, yellow and blue Spandex outfit with an SH emblem: "Super Hero."

"Now, Clearwater's real life superhero has retired. But don't say he hung up the cape. In the real world, capes aren't practical. He learned that detail weeks into his superhero career.  "It'll get caught in the toilet" said Pople".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2020)

_Have a Super New Year!_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2021)

Green Arrow's Super Chili Recipe


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2021)

The DC Super Hero Cookbook


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2021)

SUPERMAN, Willie Nelson


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2021)

The Amazing spider Man relaxing at the Super Hero Home.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 9, 2021)

_"Keep your lousy reality out of my fantasy world."_

  -Every Person In The World


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2021)

Need HELP quick?......call on _"SUPER PAPPY_"!

@Pappy


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


*"WHY YOU LITTLE......"!*


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2021)

S.O.S....Speed Of Sound!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2021)

_UP, UP and AWAY......!




_


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 28, 2021)

All those superheros are missing a trick. 

Once upon a time a British superhero looked like this.


But instead of becoming a geriatric superhero


He simply morphed into a younger body. Neat trick.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2021)

_Bond, Super Bond!_


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 28, 2021)

Bond, Super Bond. Don't forget, Bond wears his underpants on the inside.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2021)

_Hard-boiled Heros!_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2021)

*Artist: Jason Bard Yarmosky*


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 3, 2021)

Super Eggs!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2021)

_Welcome Senior Super Heroes!_


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2021)

Batman '66 Reunion 1989 with Adam West, Julie Newmar Cesar Romero and Burgess Meredith​


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2021)

Plastic Man's new Rollator......


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2021)

Encore performance......


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 27, 2021)

When you think about it the identity of Superman and Clark Kent hinged on a single pair of glasses. Apply that to real life. Your spouse is reading quietly in the living room then has to go to the bathroom. He forgets his glasses in the bathroom and calmly walks back to the chair. You see him and scream "Who are You"?! as you grab a vase and smash him over the head leaving him permanently brain dead. All because he left his glasses in the bathroom. Sad, very sad.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2021)

SUPERMAN'S SECRET:  Helium!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2021)

_*"SUPER LUNCH BREAK......"*_


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2021)

_Super Hoarder!_


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Sep 7, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Author unknown


----------



## jerry old (Sep 7, 2021)

'don't need me any more.'

Call him, write a letter, knock on his door, we need him!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2021)

_Have a Super Thanksgiving!_


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 1, 2021)

1989 Lego Batmobile $249.99 - Sold Out


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2021)

_Just hanging out........._


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2022)

*RARE Retired SUPERDUCK Superman Deluxe BUD Luxury Rubber Ducky..*​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## IFortuna (Jan 13, 2022)

Meanderer said:


>


I would take this guy any day over the others!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2022)

Have a Super Easter!


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2022)

_The Life of A Retired Super Hero_​
"We all dream of becoming a superhero, but what happens when you get old? Well, the artist Andreas Englund painted these amazing pictures."

"It all starts with a dream. As a young boy, you gallop along to save the world, and when you become a young man you set make that dream come true."  (Continue)
_



_


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2022)

_Happy Mother's Day!_


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2022)

_"When I grow up, I'll be a superhero like my Mom!"_


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2022)

_Have a Super Father's Day!_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2022)

*SUPER SHOPPING SPREE*........"Clean up in Isle 4......."


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2022)

Crash Test Dummies - Superman's Song





Lyrics: 

Tarzan wasn't a ladies' man
He'd just come along and scoop 'em up under his arm like that
Quick as a cat in the jungle

But Clark Kent, now there was a real gent
He would not be caught sittin' around in no junglescape
Dumb as an ape doing nothing

Superman never made any money
For saving the world from Solomon Grundy
And sometimes I despair the world will never see another man Like him

Hey Bob, Supe had a straight job
Even though he could have smashed through any bank in the United States
He had the strength, but he would not

Folks said his family were all dead
Planet crumbled but Superman, he forced himself to carry on
Forget Krypton and keep going

Superman never made any money
For saving the world from Solomon Grundy
And sometimes I despair the world will never see another man Like him

Tarzan was king of the jungle and lord over all the apes
But he could hardly string together four words:
"I Tarzan, you Jane"

Sometimes when Supe was stopping crimes
I'll bet that he was tempted to just quit and turn his back on man
Join Tarzan in the forest

But he stayed in the city
Kept on changing clothes in dirty old phonebooths 'til his work was through
And nothing to do but go on home

Superman never made any money
For saving the world from Solomon Grundy
And sometimes I despair the world will never see another man Like him
And sometimes I despair the world will never see another man Like him


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2022)

Will Wonder Woman never cease?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2022)

*Grime Fighters!

When they aren’t fighting crime and saving the world, our favorite superheroes have taken to washing windows at UPMC Children’s Hospital of Pittsburgh.  

In an effort to make the hard days a little brighter for sick kids in the hospital, the workers with Allegheny Window Cleaning, Inc., are coming to clean the Children’s Hospital windows dressed as Batman, Captain America, Superman and Spider-Man. 


*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2022)

Courtesy of RR


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2022)

_FAVICON MAN_


----------

